# My AcroSport listed on Barnstormers.



## firepilot1 (Sep 7, 2009)

I listed my AcroSport I on Barnstormers.com. I really hate to get rid of this project but I have other projects that need my attention. Check it out as it will make someone a great airplane when finished.


Tim A.


----------

